
Ask HN: Programming certificates for high school students - ozdave
Second attempt - hoping for some feedback<p>I am an &quot;industry advisor&quot; for my son&#x27;s School District (in the United States), which is engaged in a multi-year program to broaden the range and quality of technical education available to students for Grades 8-12.
I have been asked to comment on industry certifications for Python, JavaScript and Java programming. Specifically: • Are these certifications needed or helpful to the employment process for entry-level jobs? • Of the three certifications mentioned above, which certification(s) should we focus on? Are there others? • Would industry recognize certifications from a provider like CodeHS (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;codehs.com&#x2F;info&#x2F;certifications) or is it more valuable to earn them from Microsoft, etc.?<p>I have views, but would welcome comments and thoughts from the HN community, particularly anybody engaged in recruiting or working with entry level programming positions.<p>Please remember that the focus is high school students, and not all students are targeting college. Also, this is a good faith effort by the District to assist students develop real skill sets - snark about certificates is not particularly constructive.
======
TomMarius
Definitely let the students get the "big boy" certs, not student-catered ones;
they're too easy, the students can do a lot more, it would be a waste.

